# Deron Williams = Telfair + Jack



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I question Nash on the draft. I think we made a bad choice in not selecting Deron Williams with the #3 pick. I think Deron Williams is going to be a Jason Kidd type player in this league and at 6'3" 210 he is a better passer, shooter and defender than Telfair. If you combine Telfair strengths and Jack strengths you get a Deron Williams type player. Please don't say Telfair is younger and has more upside, Williams is just one year older than Telfair. Nate McMillan would have loved to work with Deron and one might think if Nate was hired before the draft if he would have influenced the Blazers into choosing Deron. I think Deron Williams will win ROY. I'm not giving up on Telfair but can somebody please tell me the difference between Rafer Alston and Sebastian Telfair, well I will, they are the same player but Alston can atleast shoot the ball!


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Sebastian Telfair + Martell Webster + #27 Pick this year > Deron Williams


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

RPCity said:


> Sebastian Telfair + Martell Webster + #27 Pick this year > Deron Williams


Amen, but even Sebastian Telfair > Deron Williams, and I like Williams. He'll be a good player in the league, but just that, a good player. Telfair meanwhile has much more potential, much better passing ability and is just plain quicker. Williams is supposed to be ahead in fundamentals, but isn't. This is a preseason game and I promise that when we play the Jazz in the regular season Telfair will completely own Deron. Martell is already showing he's going to be a big time player in this league and what is he 3 or 4 years younger than Deron? I don't think there's anything to talk about regarding either Telfair or Martell vs Deron Williams.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Amen, but even Sebastian Telfair > Deron Williams, and I like Williams. He'll be a good player in the league, but just that, a good player. Telfair meanwhile has much more potential, much better passing ability and is just plain quicker. Williams is supposed to be ahead in fundamentals, but isn't. This is a preseason game and I promise that when we play the Jazz in the regular season Telfair will completely own Deron. Martell is already showing he's going to be a big time player in this league and what is he 3 or 4 years younger than Deron? I don't think there's anything to talk about regarding either Telfair or Martell vs Deron Williams.


LOL, Gerald Green is more athletc and will be a better pro. While I wont say Green is in the mold of Bryant/T-Mac just yet, he has the upside to get there. I like Webster, good kid and all but he was picked because he's from the Northwest, Webster might be a solid NBA player but no All-Star, he's not in the class of a Drxeler, Kersey, etc.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm, so Nash is a fool, Telfair is a streetball player, other teams draft picks are better, Nash is a tool, Nash is cruel, Nash aint cool, Nash is dumb as a mule. Somehow this mix, um, sounds familiar... 

barfo


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> LOL, Gerald Green is more athletc and will be a better pro. While I wont say Green is in the mold of Bryant/T-Mac just yet, he has the upside to get there. I like Webster, good kid and all but he was picked because he's from the Northwest, Webster might be a solid NBA player but no All-Star, he's not in the class of a Drxeler, Kersey, etc.


He is more athletic but Harold Miner was more athletic than him too, where did that get him? How about Eddie Griffin? Darius Miles even? Green has raw talent but to use it all in an efficient manner is what going to be difficult for the guy or else Darius Miles would be a top 15 player off his talent alone. Taking a step back and seeing what's going on, as much as I was on the Green bandwagon, you can see the guy is a long ways from making any impact. Not to mention he was MUCH older than his high school counterparts, including Martell Webster. He SHOULD be ahead of Webster as far as making an impact goes, but he's not, he's behind while being much older relative to H.S. draft picks.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

solidguy, just a word of warning, you'll lose credibility if you continue to post quick judgements like this. First it was a proclimation that Monia was a stud after one preseason game, then it was Telfair losing his starting job to Jack. Now you're saying Telfair isn't as good as Williams. 

It's preseason man. At least wait until after the first month of the REGULAR season before making judgements like this.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Deron Williams showed he was a good pick last night, but in the last quarter when Jack was in, I didn't see him lighting up Portland too much, and Jack was playing pretty darn well. The team defense problems that were happening were pretty much the same old story you would expect from a Jerry Sloan team: They beat you to death with Pick and Roll. Until this team learns how to defend that play, they are goingt have problems.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

This is pretty funny. We're in the preseason of theses guys' rookie years and it is being declared Deron Williams WILL (not maybe but WILL) be better than all the Portland guards put together.
I mean, I don't want to get personal but I get the impression the poster is really young and has not learned to take a long view. (And by long I mean more than 2 weeks.) Dirk Nowitzki was considered a joke his first year. Dwyane Wade was the forgotten rookie. Steve Nash was booed. Clyde Drexler was considered a bust. Jerome Kersey was considered a ridiculous pick with no chance to make it in the NBA.
You DO need more than 3 or 4 preseason games in someone's rookie year to evaluate what type of player he (or she) will become. 
Or is this just the same old "Nash drated them so clearly they have to be horrible, he did not draft the other guy so the other guy must be great" garbage?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> This is pretty funny. We're in the preseason of theses guys' rookie years and it is being declared Deron Williams WILL (not maybe but WILL) be better than all the Portland guards put together.
> I mean, I don't want to get personal but I get the impression the poster is really young and has not learned to take a long view. (And by long I mean more than 2 weeks.) Dirk Nowitzki was considered a joke his first year. Dwyane Wade was the forgotten rookie. Steve Nash was booed. Clyde Drexler was considered a bust. Jerome Kersey was considered a ridiculous pick with no chance to make it in the NBA.
> You DO need more than 3 or 4 preseason games in someone's rookie year to evaluate what type of player he (or she) will become.
> Or is this just the same old "Nash drated them so clearly they have to be horrible, he did not draft the other guy so the other guy must be great" garbage?


While I agree with you for the most part, I don't ever remember Clyde Drexler being considered a bust. I remember thinking "They are going to have to get rid of Paxon to get this guy some PT."


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Why are you comparing Deron Williams to Telfair? 

Nash didn't choose between Williams and Telfair. He chose between Williams vs. Martell Webster plus J.Jack, while factoring in that we already had Telfair. Unless Williams becomes the next Oscar Robertson, and our guys bust, I think Nash clearly made the right call. 

The future with Webster, Jack and Telfair looks pretty good to me.

As RPCity said:


> Sebastian Telfair + Martell Webster + #27 Pick this year > Deron Williams


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> Dirk Nowitzki was considered a joke his first year. Dwyane Wade was the forgotten rookie. Steve Nash was booed. Clyde Drexler was considered a bust. Jerome Kersey was considered a ridiculous pick with no chance to make it in the NBA.


 I recall things quite a bit differently on your examples then you crandc. Dirk was obviously a stud every time I saw him... even as a somewhat confused rookie, his fluid athleticism as a near 7 footer was something that clearly made him a special prospect... 8 points in 20 minutes showed his potential as well IMO.

Dwyane Wade received quite a bit of late season buzz for ROY over LaBron and Carmello. I believe he won some rookie of the month honors going down the stretch as well.

Steve Nash was booed, but who exactly considered Clyde a bust? Larry Bird made a comment after a Celts-Blazer game during CD's rookie year that Clyde was a future All-Star... Blazer management was so disappointed with his first season that they traded away their All-Star 2-Guard Jim Paxson who was starting in front of him.

I recall Blazer coaches, and Shonz, raving about Jerome from preseason on. By the time the actual season started, Jerome had easily outpaced Portland's #1 pick that year (Walter Berry) to claim the backup SF minutes behind Kiki. That he carved out regular minutes early on in his rookie year undercuts your stated view that no one thought he'd make it... obviously Blazer management did.

That said... I'd agree with you that it's way too early to be casting much real judgment on what sort of career a rook will have. I'm waiting until after the 1st season game before I jump to all my conclusions :wink: 

STOMP


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Stomp, it's hard to argue memories but I do remember Dirk being laughed at (he was considered soft as a marshmallow, for one thing, and when he was named to the sophomore team in the All Star Game it was questioned a lot) and Nash being booed. Clyde had talent but was considered a coach killer, a lazy player and selfish. When Kersey was drafted he was told by the Blazers to go to Europe as he had no chance of making the team; he said no, he was going to work so hard they'd have to keep him. To his credit, he did. But what if he'd been judged on a preseason? Wade did get some attention late in the season but for the first 3/4 the focus was all on James and Anthony. A casual fan might have thought that Miami had been unlucky to be "stuck" with the later pick. 
But regardless of how we remember things, we do agree on the main point. You can't look at a player, especially one out of high school, and judge his (or her) career based on a few preseason games. Especially considering Portland's situation with a new coach and new system, so the veterans, instead of being able to help teach the kids, have to learn themselves and a couple of players coming off moderate to severe injuries. Even the most optimistic among us agreed the start of the season would be rocky.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> He is more athletic but Harold Miner was more athletic than him too, where did that get him? How about Eddie Griffin? Darius Miles even? Green has raw talent but to use it all in an efficient manner is what going to be difficult for the guy or else Darius Miles would be a top 15 player off his talent alone. Taking a step back and seeing what's going on, as much as I was on the Green bandwagon, you can see the guy is a long ways from making any impact. Not to mention he was MUCH older than his high school counterparts, including Martell Webster. He SHOULD be ahead of Webster as far as making an impact goes, but he's not, he's behind while being much older relative to H.S. draft picks.


Good post I agree entirely..the big difference I see is Martell is smarter then Gerald both on and off the court and that makes a huge difference IMO.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

So far I have not seen one thing about Martell that would make me think he doesn't have a chance to be a great player and asset to the team. His body fits the mold, he has a decent shot, he has a good work ethic and he can carry an intelligent conversation better than half of the analyst and announcers. Therefore opting for Williams, who is really similar to Telfair, over Webster makes no sense at all. Nash made the right decision. Deron Williams will be a good player, maybe a perennial All Star, but Webster may also. There will always be some other player that is better, that is why it is a compitition.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Deron Williams will be better than Telfair, but I'm happy that we selected Martell. Prior to the draft I argued that we should draft Williams, but after we turned the pick into Martell and Jack I was happy.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

tlong said:


> I think Deron Williams will be better than Telfair, but I'm happy that we selected Martell. Prior to the draft I argued that we should draft Williams, but after we turned the pick into Martell and Jack I was happy.


Not a lot made you happy the last couple years, so this is saying a lot. Nash should have this post framed.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'll go along with tlong. I've second guessed a lot about the Blazers, but I can honestly say they definitely exceeded my expectations on draft day in what they did with the #3 pick. That was the kind of move that can advance our team by years if it works out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I love Deron Williams, but I also hold Jack and Telfair in high esteem. To say that Telfair is going to be anything but an all-star caliber player in this league is going to look very foolish in a few years. He's too talented not be. Jack is going to be a starting PG in this league for many years as well.

Why are fans so reactionary? Have patience. No PG's become great overnight at least not recently.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

theWanker said:


> I'll go along with tlong. I've second guessed a lot about the Blazers, but I can honestly say they definitely exceeded my expectations on draft day in what they did with the #3 pick. That was the kind of move that can advance our team by years if it works out.


Agreed. I haven't been quite as unhappy as many other's about pickups (I wanted Telfair over Jefferson for example), but I was dissapointed on draft day with this pick. Over the summer league and preseason I've become happier and happier with this pick. I think we may have made the right one after all.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Getting Martell and Jack on draft day was a definitely nice move.

Looking at the bigger picture, though, I think that Chris Paul is a better prospect than Telfair and the Blazers took Telfair the year before in spite of knowing that the upcoming class had the potential to be one of the best PG classes ever.

So, assuming we were locked in to Telfair at the 1 on draft day, the Blazers did well. I'd prefer to have not been locked in like that and instead had flexibility to take the best player (which I consider to be Chris Paul).

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Getting Martell and Jack on draft day was a definitely nice move.
> 
> Looking at the bigger picture, though, I think that Chris Paul is a better prospect than Telfair and the Blazers took Telfair the year before in spite of knowing that the upcoming class had the potential to be one of the best PG classes ever.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you prefer as prospects,

Chris Paul & Al Jefferson to

Sebastian Telfair, Martell Webster & Jarret Jack?

Or some other possibilities?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Are you saying you prefer as prospects,
> 
> Chris Paul & Al Jefferson to
> 
> ...


I prefer Al Jefferson, Martell Webster, & Jarret Jack.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

It's a big chess game. Hopefully, all our picks realize their potential and demand increased PT and recognition. It would be nice to have both Telfair and Jack turn out to be great PG's. I believe because of his height, Jack has a leg up on Sabby. Time will tell.

I've been following this team for so long - it scares me sometimes......with Clyde we didn't know what he would become. We saw this human highlight film of a SF. But he was raw - couldn't shoot a lick from outside 10ft. Jim Paxson was a 4 time All-Star, and 20+ pts/gm scorer by then too. And just around the corner we made the trade for Kiki, a 26 pts/gm scorer. If only mgmt had seen this coming a bit sooner we could have gotten value for JP before his trade demands got ugly. Needless to say - the Glide became a SG and dominated because of his athleticism and height. But - Clyde wasn't much of a player in 1983-1984 his rookie year. Neither was JPaxson in 1979-1980, as he sat on the bench most of the year behind Lionel.

I'm just so glad that PatterNash got a good deal done on draft day. Getting both Webster and Jack instead of just Williams or just Green is wonderful. Both have solid upsides. We'll have another try at the same kind of trade this coming June too.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Jack shut Paul down in college and last night everyone saw Jack get into Williams. All Jack needs is a little more time on offense and he's going to be starting. Jack is to strong on defense to allow Telfair to run the show like a street hoops game.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> We'll have another try at the same kind of trade this coming June too.


Should the team find itself holding another top pick this next offseason, while I wouldn't be opposed to the concept of trading down again, I really don't know if that would be the course I'd support... I'd guess probably not though. Portland is already loaded with young prospects who'll need time and opprotunities if they're to tap into their potencial. I'd probably advocate the club selecting the best player available (which will hopefully be a big) and not muddying up the mix further with more mouths that need feeding. 

But all that stuff is all a ways off...

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm amazed ad how badly Chris Paul is playing this year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Are you saying you prefer as prospects,
> 
> Chris Paul & Al Jefferson to
> 
> Sebastian Telfair, Martell Webster & Jarret Jack?


Yes.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> I'm amazed ad how badly Chris Paul is playing this year.


Really? He's getting just under 7 assists per game in 26.5 minutes a game. He's not shooting well from the field overall (9-28 in four games) but he's shot 5-7 from three point range. 

He's outplayed Telfair so far (Bassy is 8-32 from the field, 3-10 from 3's, just under 7 assists a game in just over 27 minutes a game). He also seems to be more willing to pass the ball, rather than shoot it, and he's demonstrated a deep game that promises to be pretty darn good.

It's early, of course.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hopefully, Portland will have a shot at Rudy Gay next draft. While I don't root for tanked seasons, if Portland does have a terrible season, Rudy Gay would be a nice payoff.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Hopefully, Portland will have a shot at Rudy Gay next draft. While I don't root for tanked seasons, if Portland does have a terrible season, Rudy Gay would be a nice payoff.


That is true... if we didn't already have a bunch of 3's, it would be even better. If we had a chance a Gay and the team was enthusiastic about him, I guess that would free us up to trade Outlaw. 

I know that Gay is a better prospect than any of the current batch of small forward prospects, but it's too bad that they guy who appears to be the best prospect is at a position where we've already got lots of options for the future...

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Really? He's getting just under 7 assists per game in 26.5 minutes a game. He's not shooting well from the field overall (9-28 in four games) but he's shot 5-7 from three point range.
> 
> He's outplayed Telfair so far (Bassy is 8-32 from the field, 3-10 from 3's, just under 7 assists a game in just over 27 minutes a game). He also seems to be more willing to pass the ball, rather than shoot it, and he's demonstrated a deep game that promises to be pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


You say all that as if I DON'T think Telfair is playing poorly too.

Your argument is basically: 'Dog**** doesn't stink. What really stinks is possum ****.' 

Nope, sorry Ed O...they both stink.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> You say all that as if I DON'T think Telfair is playing poorly too.
> 
> Your argument is basically: 'Dog**** doesn't stink. What really stinks is possum ****.'
> 
> Nope, sorry Ed O...they both stink.


I see. I don't think that Paul's numbers are all that bad. I haven't seen him play, though.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I see. I don't think that Paul's numbers are all that bad. I haven't seen him play, though.
> 
> Ed O.


I think the 4th pick overall, with as much hype as he had surrounding him, should be playing better.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Before the draft I said that Deron Williams would be the best of the lot and I believe he is proving it thus far in preseason.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

In terms of this year's (2005) PG class, I still have my money on Jack. And, no, unfortunately this isn't some Homer pick or anything--so save those types of comments for yourselves:biggrin:-- I just think the dude has the best all-around game out of this year's crop... not to take anything away from Paul, Williams, or Felton who were all drafted well ahead of Jarrett.

The biggest knock on his game was, primarily, turnovers. Well, guess what, when you're throwing the ball to guys like Luke freakin' Schenscher you're going to be dinged with some TO's--and I don't mean Travis Outlaw's or Terrell Owens' :clown: ! I feel that if he'd had a better supporting cast around him during his 3 years at Tech, as well as being completely healthy for pre-draft workouts, that he would've gone MUCH higher than he did, and *possibly* ahead of one or two of those previously named PG's in this year's class, as crazy or asinine as that may sound to some people.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Hopefully, Portland will have a shot at Rudy Gay next draft. While I don't root for tanked seasons, if Portland does have a terrible season, Rudy Gay would be a nice payoff.


And if not Rudy Gay, even better, Greg Oden. It's all part of the Masbee "Plan".

Whattaya mean playing like crap and collecting lotto balls isn't much of a "plan"? You got a better one to propel the Blazers back up? I didn't think so.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=202477&



> My plan.
> 
> I see lots of lotto balls with the Blazer's name on them next summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Really? He's getting just under 7 assists per game in 26.5 minutes a game. He's not shooting well from the field overall (9-28 in four games) but he's shot 5-7 from three point range.
> 
> He's outplayed Telfair so far (Bassy is 8-32 from the field, 3-10 from 3's, just under 7 assists a game in just over 27 minutes a game). He also seems to be more willing to pass the ball, rather than shoot it, and he's demonstrated a deep game that promises to be pretty darn good.
> 
> ...


Aren't those stats just about identical? 

Way too early to tell, I'd say.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

chula vista blazer said:


> Aren't those stats just about identical?


The assists are. The shooting percentages both stink, but 33% is a lot better than 25% in my book.



> Way too early to tell, I'd say.


Absolutely.

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> And if not Rudy Gay, even better, Greg Oden. It's all part of the Masbee "Plan".
> 
> Whattaya mean playing like crap and collecting lotto balls isn't much of a "plan"? You got a better one to propel the Blazers back up? I didn't think so.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=202477&


Your ideas intrigue me. I'd like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> That is true... if we didn't already have a bunch of 3's, it would be even better. If we had a chance a Gay and the team was enthusiastic about him, I guess that would free us up to trade Outlaw.
> 
> I know that Gay is a better prospect than any of the current batch of small forward prospects, but it's too bad that they guy who appears to be the best prospect is at a position where we've already got lots of options for the future...


I'm hopeful Gay could be a freakish 6'8'' shooting guard (though that's becoming less and less revolutionary). But even then, Portland would need a place for both Outlaw and Webster.

So yes. If Portland gets Gay and likes the cut of his jib, hopefully they could deal Outlaw for something interesting. Maybe packaged with Jack, though I do like the luxuy of having a quality back up point guard. But you don't win championships on the strength of your back up point guard.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I know that Gay is a better prospect than any of the current batch of small forward prospects, but it's too bad that they guy who appears to be the best prospect is at a position where we've already got lots of options for the future...


I discord......

The best small forward in the batch is currently the most explosive offensive weapon in the nation and hails from Spokane, Washington...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

no Gay is will become a much better NBA player than Adam.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I discord......
> 
> The best small forward in the batch is currently the most explosive offensive weapon in the nation and hails from Spokane, Washington...


You're the only person who thinks Morrison is a better prospect than Gay, including Morrison's parents.

"Morrison is better, I truly believe. Oh...you asked about Rudy Gay? Then no. Morrison is a lovely boy, though. Any girl would be lucky to have Morrison as a husband." -Adam Morrison's mother


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You're the only person who thinks Morrison is a better prospect than Gay, including Morrison's parents.
> 
> "Morrison is better, I truly believe. Oh...you asked about Rudy Gay? Then no. Morrison is a lovely boy, though. Any girl would be lucky to have Morrison as a husband." -Adam Morrison's mother


Only time will tell....Morrison will be a star in the league...He has all the intangibles....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Only time will tell....Morrison will be a star in the league...He has all the intangibles....


How would you know whether he has _intangibles_ or not? Much less all of the intangibles - how many intangibles are there, anyway?

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> How would you know whether he has _intangibles_ or not? Much less all of the intangibles - how many intangibles are there, anyway?
> 
> barfo


_Being a Zag fan is more than just wins and losses, it's a lifestyle. It's about being quality people, working hard and against the odds. It's about teamwork and understanding that red-shirting is a positive thing in the world of "me first". It's about real small school, student athletes showing that they can be a top notch program. It's about players and coaches sticking around when the money's out there. It's about home court advantage. It's about Great people, playing Great basketball. Being a Zags fan is like being a part of the Zag family and if you aren't a Zag you just don't understand........So let the critics, critique and let the believers, believe....._

The fans clearly have intangibles. Just imagine what the players, who practice their intangibles constantly, have.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> _Being a Zag fan is more than just wins and losses, it's a lifestyle. It's about being quality people, working hard and against the odds. It's about teamwork and understanding that red-shirting is a positive thing in the world of "me first". It's about real small school, student athletes showing that they can be a top notch program. It's about players and coaches sticking around when the money's out there. It's about home court advantage. It's about Great people, playing Great basketball. Being a Zags fan is like being a part of the Zag family and if you aren't a Zag you just don't understand........So let the critics, critique and let the believers, believe....._
> 
> The fans clearly have intangibles. Just imagine what the players, who practice their intangibles constantly, have.


Yes, but they run the risk of overdeveloping their intangibles. Nothing can end a career faster than putting too much stress on an intangible and having it shatter. 

No one knows this better than I. I played basketball competitively, in 4th grade PE. One day after school I was reading a book and both my upper and lower primary intangibles snapped. I tried to gird them, but it was no use. I had to stay home sick the rest of the week.

barfo


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I smell an E true holywood story for Barfo.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> But you don't win championships on the strength of your back up point guard.


Came darn close with Greg Anthony.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Skelton said:


> Came darn close with Greg Anthony.


 How so? I didn't mean a good back-up point guard _prevents_ you from winning a championship. But had the 1999-00 Blazers won the championship, Greg Anthony would have been one of the smaller reasons.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> How so? I didn't mean a good back-up point guard _prevents_ you from winning a championship. But had the 1999-00 Blazers won the championship, Greg Anthony would have been one of the smaller reasons.


He might of been one of the biggest reasons, in that he would close games...not Damon.

The mouse was the achilles heel of the '99-00 squad.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, I guess we disagree on his overall impact. I think Greg Anthony was a very nice piece of that team, but mostly as defense off the bench. I felt that Pippen did most of the decision-making, especially late in games.

But I don't think any of this has to do with my point that Jack, while a nice luxury as a back-up, is not crucial to the team's future.


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Last night's game on League Pass was my first glimpse of Jack, and it was indeed encouraging. It's silly to prognosticate on his future value to the franchise over one pre-season game, but he did seem like he could hold his own. Nowadays, that's something to consider.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You're the only person who thinks Morrison is a better prospect than Gay, including Morrison's parents.
> 
> "Morrison is better, I truly believe. Oh...you asked about Rudy Gay? Then no. Morrison is a lovely boy, though. Any girl would be lucky to have Morrison as a husband." -Adam Morrison's mother


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2736281#post2736281 

So I'm not the only person who thinks that Adam Morrison is a better prospect than Rudy Gay.....

Jonathon Watters and JuniorNoboa both know their college basketball pretty well too.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> So I'm not the only person who thinks that Adam Morrison is a better prospect than Rudy Gay.....


Apparently you aren't a person who thinks Adam Morrison is a better prospect than Rudy Gay.....

From the same thread... 

You heretic, you. What will the other Zags fans say? 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Apparently you aren't a person who thinks Adam Morrison is a better prospect than Rudy Gay.....
> 
> From the same thread...
> 
> ...


And then you forgot to read the second post in that thread.... and what I posted in this thread....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> And then you forgot to read the second post in that thread....


Nah, I read it. It's a post from TM that says Rudy Gay is #1 and everyone else is far behind.



> and what I posted in this thread....


Well, that's true. I forgot about all the intangibles. But we don't know the number of Gay's intangibles. What if he has all of them too? 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You're the only person who thinks Morrison is a better prospect than Gay, including Morrison's parents.
> 
> "Morrison is better, I truly believe. Oh...you asked about Rudy Gay? Then no. Morrison is a lovely boy, though. Any girl would be lucky to have Morrison as a husband." -Adam Morrison's mother



Still feeling the same way?......


----------

